# Openoffice ActiveX



## MArc (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Freunde des guten geschmacks,

habe da eine Frage: Gibt es ein ActiveX für OpenOffice (Version ist eigentlich egal) ?

Hab ich google gesucht, aber es scheint soetwas nicht zugeben ?
Kann jemand das gegenteil behaupten?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2006)

Ich habe den Verdacht das Du nicht meinst, was Google bei den Suchworten »openoffice activex« ausspuckt:

Erster Treffer:


> OpenOffice.org 1.1 comes with an ActiveX control that allows users to view OpenOffice.org documents within a browser window (Internet Explorer) on the Windows platform. The ActiveX control can also be used within native applications developed in Microsoft VisualBasic or Borland Delphi.


----------



## MArc (22. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Hab ich auch gefunden. Aber wo kann man sich das downloaden? Ist das schon dabei?
Wenn ja wie heißt die Datei?

MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2006)

Es ist in der Tat sehr versteckt und anscheinend auch nicht gut dokumentiert. Das OOo ActiveX Control wird bereits mit OOo installiert. Es gibt im OOo SDK ein AcitveX Beispiel, das Kapitel sollte heißen: »Object Linking and Embedding (OLE) examples«


----------



## MArc (23. Juni 2006)

Hi,

es sollte so heißen... aber tut es nicht?
Nun gut, habe 2 OpenOffice bei mir installiert. 1.1.4 (glaube ich) und 2.
Bei beiden finde ich keine "*.ocx" Datei. Die meinste *.jar Dateien bringen mir auch nichts. Bis auf wenige die zwar schöne funktionen haben, aber nicht das Oo ^^
Hm, ich habe echt viel nachgelesen aber echt nichts, null, weniger als null gefunden. In der Hilfe steht irgendwas drinne von IE ActiveX und MOzzila plugin, aber das bringt mir herzlich wenig.

Hast du noch ein Tipp bzw. weiß du mehr als ich in dem bereich? *g*

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Juni 2006)

> es sollte so heißen... aber tut es nicht?


Es sollte so heißen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 

Nein, scheinbar weiß ich nicht mehr als Du über das Thema, ich habe alles was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte bereits geschrieben :-( sorry.


----------

